# 06 frontier with plow



## frontierboy

For all you guys with 05+ frontiers, heres mine with a 3'' lift and homesteader plow


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

*Nissan Frontier with Fisher Homesteader plow*

Here is the picture that frontierboy was trying to link to:


----------



## niv

NICE setup!!!


----------

